# Thyroid dysfunction-Hypothyroidism-DP/DR?



## Leevi1212 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi!

I have suffered from dp/dr many times during last 20 years. There have also been normal times, even normal years. 
I have heard that some people who suffer from Hypothyroidism, may also have dp/dr. Does anybody here have any experience of Hypothyroidism? 
Has medication helped to get rid of dp/dr?

My TSH was 5,2 and TV4 13.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Leevi1212 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have suffered from dp/dr many times during last 20 years. There have also been normal times, even normal years.
> I have heard that some people who suffer from Hypothyroidism, may also have dp/dr. Does anybody here have any experience of Hypothyroidism?
> ...


Yes, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism back in November, and was prescribed Levothyroxine to treat it. I asked my psychiatrist at the time if there was any correlation between the hypothyroidism and my depersonalization/derealization issues and he said no...only that it would help with certain things such as more energy, increased concentration/focus, etc. After being on it for 4 months, I have not noticed any significant changes in my DP/DR.

When he first prescribed the Levothyroxine, my psychiatrist told me to start out with 1/2 a 50 mcg tablet, and that ended up being too much for me. I had bizarre side effects. I called him 2 weeks later, and he said to take 1/4 of a 50 mcg tablet, and the first two days that I took that amount, I felt AMAZING!!!! I felt so happy and the fogginess that I experience daily with dp/dr was GONE!!! That was December 15 and 16, 2010. After those two days, I went right back to feeling the way I normally do. Also, eventually, we increased the medication from 1/4 of a tablet, to 1/2 of a tablet, and now I am taking the full 50 mcg tablet. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## QUIETTHEMIND (Aug 13, 2013)

Insatiable - I can't believe your doc would say that depersonalization isnt a side effect of hypothyrpoidism, I SWEAR sometimes these docs can be total idiots! It is 100% a symptom!

Leevi12/12 - please make sure you have the following tested when you go to your doc (below listed) and DON'T let them tell you these symptoms are not thyroid related, they are.

TSH

Free T3

Free T4

Reverse T3 (Not all practitioners test this, ask)

For Hashimoto's disease - Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies (TPOAb), Thyroglobulin Antibodies (TgAb)

For Graves' disease - Thyroid Receptor Antibodies (TRAb), Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulins (TSI)

Iron

Ferritin

TIBC (Total Iron Binding Capacity)

Iron Sat

Vit D

Vit B12

Adrenals (8-9 AM serum cortisol test at the minimum - 4-5pm testing is helpful also, as it gives an idea of what your cortisol output is in the morning, and then later in the afternoon/evening,- 24 hr. saliva cortisol test at best)

Reproductive Hormones (If you are a woman who is still menstruating, the reproductive hormones should be tested 19 to 21 days past the first day of your last period)

**If your iron, ferritin, Vit D, Vit B12 are too low, you may have trouble with thyroid hormone replacement. They need to be in optimal ranges for your body to tolerate and utilize thyroid hormone properly. Low or high cortisol (adrenal hormone) can present a problem as well. Cortisol levels should be at the highest when you wake in the morning and gradually come down throughout the day, with the lowest level between 10 and midnight. An 8-9am and 4-5pm serum cortisol test is recommended. A 24 hour saliva cortisol test is even better. Reproductive hormones also need to be balanced. Thyroid, Adrenal and Reproductive hormones all go hand in hand. When one is out of balance, it can throw the others out of balance.**


----------

